# Bengal Kitten pretending to be an Asian Leopard Cat



## handprint (Jan 2, 2010)

This is my Bengal Kitten Boo at 6 months old pretending to be an ALC

Nevaeh Bengals


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aww how gorgeous!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub:

Someone was advertising Bengal kittens in our local paper yesterday for £100 each :scared: :sad:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Fabulous photo.Gorgeous kitten :001_wub:


----------



## handprint (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you, she is such a softie, loves cuddles and absolutely loves water


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

gorgeous little leopard you have there  She looks very much at home in her own little jungle :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub:
> 
> Someone was advertising Bengal kittens in our local paper yesterday for £100 each :scared: :sad:


they prob wernt real, lots of people say 'bengal' to up the price of moggies, people fall for it sadly.

shes a nice looking girl, what generation is she? Ive never had abengal actually like water, my current litter of bengal kittens play in their water bowls though....lots of mess!!


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahhh she is lovely


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

She is gorgeous


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

As if I needed any MORE temptation!! I WANT ONE


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

She is beautiful and that is a fab picture My selkirk is obsessed with water we have a cat-safe garden at the back of the house and if its rained it makes quite a large puddle in the corner of the garden.Louie will spend ages looking into the puddle and sometimes he paws it (if he thinks no one is watching him lol).

Angie x


----------



## handprint (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments. She's an F6. Her mum loves water too, they both play with the hose pipe when you're trying to water the flowers and get absolutely soaked.
Last night she was spider hunting, she did catch it eventually it was one of those huge hairy black ones 

Nevaeh Bengals


----------

